# Sentry Decoys



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking at buying some sentries to put around the blinds i was wondering which ones all of you have had the best luck with as far as durability and realism. I am looking at bigfoots, dakotas, ghg or anything in the price rang.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

can't go wrong with any of them.

I run all Higdon and like them


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i have some dakota sentry's that have extra long stakes on them and they work awesome around the blinds. Im not sure how to get them because i bought them used..But im pretty sure thats why they made the stakes longer


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never ran Dakota's, but Bigfoot beats all the others when you consider both realism and durability.

My 2 cents......


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Dakota sentry's are great you can buy the extra long stakes in the accessories area on there website


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

stewartdco said:


> I've never ran Dakota's, but Bigfoot beats all the others when you consider both realism and durability.
> 
> My 2 cents......


Bigfoots are a very durable decoy but in looking realistic i would have to disagree they do not come anywhere near the realism of a dakota, GHG or even Avian X's to name a few.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> stewartdco said:
> 
> 
> > I've never ran Dakota's, but Bigfoot beats all the others when you consider both realism and durability.
> ...


This.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Buck25 said:


> i have some dakota sentry's that have extra long stakes on them and they work awesome around the blinds. Im not sure how to get them because i bought them used..But im pretty sure thats why they made the stakes longer


Agree, but the stakes that are on their web page are the standered and the water bases. Bill has the ones that are in between the two that are not posted in their products. Bill has them on hand and they run $3.00 a piece. Just ordered some.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

stewartdco said:


> I've never ran Dakota's, but Bigfoot beats all the others when you consider both realism and durability.
> 
> My 2 cents......


Agree with the durability of the Dakota's and the Bigfoots!!!! Compared to realism, Bigfoots, NOT even close to the others mentioned! :rollin: Don't forget the DSD's and others out there! Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for the infor guys and dsd's are a bit to spendy for me to justify


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah geese won't decoy to bigfoots cuz theyre so unrealistic. They flare and fly away scared of what they saw. Dakotas on the other hand,suck them right in,especially female geese as they are attracted to the bulbous weightlifter bodies of the dakotas.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

tilley said:


> Yeah geese won't decoy to bigfoots cuz theyre so unrealistic. They flare and fly away scared of what they saw. Dakotas on the other hand,suck them right in,especially female geese as they are attracted to the bulbous weightlifter bodies of the dakotas.


Nobody ever cut down bigfoot decoys??? They are a great decoy and many birds have been killed over them. But yes you are correct those females do love the ripped sculpted toned back muscles of the dakota. :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

tilley said:


> Yeah geese won't decoy to bigfoots cuz theyre so unrealistic. They flare and fly away scared of what they saw. Dakotas on the other hand,suck them right in,especially female geese as they are attracted to the bulbous weightlifter bodies of the dakotas.


  ...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Finlander (Jul 3, 2012)

Dakota "Six Pack"! :beer:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

stewartdco said:


> I've never ran Dakota's, but Bigfoot beats all the others when you consider both realism and durability.
> 
> My 2 cents......


Keep in mind that avian's are so detailed they even mimic male, female, dominant and subdominant birds... :sniper: :beer:

ha ha ha....ill stick to dakotas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

On a serious note, I like to use silos around the blinds to break them up. They take up far less room and you can put them right up against the blinds and not have to worry about knocking them over when you whing the blind doors open for the shot.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a pic of a cold, WINDY, late season hunt this past January. Note the Big Al's Honker silos butted right up against the blind. The ground was so hard I just couldn't get dug in and there wasn't enough snow to blend my blind in, so I did what I could and used the deeks to help hide the blind (Goosebuster XL) It worked too! This was a traffic hunt where the birds were hitting a spot about 1/3 mile north of me and they finished right in the deeks at about 20 yards. :thumb: Never did notice the blind.


----------

